# New projector



## Ken2011 (Jan 27, 2012)

I always wanted a JVC from what I read. However, it seems all the new projectors have 3D and while I think it is cool, I will have to buy a new receiver, upgrade my FIOS service to get ESPN 3D and I think the one other channel they have, and blockbuster online does not send 3D movies in the mail yet. Therefore, I don't care if I have 3D right now but I do care about motion (I watch a lot of sports - primarily hockey). 

My plan was to get the new JVC this year but with all the bulb problems form last year, I am gunshy. Plus, I hear it is not the best in motion (and I would be paying for 3D that I don't need right now). I thought they would do another non-3D projector like the HD250 but companies don't seem to be doing that anymore (at least with the picture quality that the Epson 8700 and JVC 250 offered in the past). 

It seems like the Epson 5010 is good on motion as well as the Sony 30. However, are they that much better with the new panels than the Epson 8700 because maybe that is the best choice if I can still find one and it will be about a $600 to $1K savings over the other two mentioned (before I even get glasses for the entire family (six pair). Then, if 3D really takes off I can get a new projector in a few years, the 3D will be much better and the price should come down considerably. 

Of course the Epsons have their own quality issues but the support is fantastic. Does anyone know much about the motion on any of these or want to add any thought in particular? I am not a fan of buying used because I worry about issues that I won't be able to get taken care of if the warranty does not transfer. 

I am coming from a Sanyo Z4 so I am told I will like anything that I get.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I had a Z4 and upgraded to a Panasonic AE4000, The improvement was stunning to say the least. Motion on the 4000 is fantastic particularly if you go to level 2 or 3 of the higher refresh rate
I also really like the auto 2,35:1 zoom for wide screen movies (the biggest selling point for me)


----------



## altahometheatre (Oct 18, 2008)

I purchased a Sony over the JVC in part to handle better motion. My buddy purchased the JVC. While the motion may be better on the Sony, I did not think it was drastic. I have the Sony 95 but I imagine for motion it is similar to the Sony 30. His JVC X30 does have a great picture.


----------

